# "Pending Points" email! A new feature?



## me_little_me (Jun 28, 2016)

In the past when using the shopping portal, one would go through AGR port and buy something. At sometime in the future with no breakdown, pending points would be shown. Further into the future, the points would appear unless they got "lost" (by the place you bought from).

Yesterday, I ordered some stuff from Walmart.com. Today I received an email from AGR that I have 104 points pending (2X the dollar amount) from Walmart.com. Now I know it properly went through and within 24 hours, I was notified!

Wow!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been receiving those recently as well. They started this sometime in the last year.

I also have been receiving "Points Approved" emails as well.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't gotten any of those emails -- does anyone know, is there a place you can sign up to receive notifications? Perhaps I just haven't signed up...

I _have _gotten a glitch from the system that they have not yet addressed:

All my "pending points" purchases have been posting properly within a day or two, until about two weeks ago, and then two transactions out of three failed to post as "pending points." Since the clicks showed up (though one at ~6:30pm inexplicably showed up almost immediately, dated the _following _day!), I contacted the AGR shopping portal using the form, and requested investigation (a separate contact for each transaction). The lack of a prompt reply leads me to believe there might have been a system-wide glitch at that time (6-15-6/17).

Anyone else have any issues around that time?


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 28, 2016)

FrensicPic said:


> I've been receiving those recently as well. They started this sometime in the last year.
> 
> I also have been receiving "Points Approved" emails as well.


Same here.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 28, 2016)

I think I saw that if you click thru the main AGR page, it does not give the email option. However, one time I had the Points for Shopping page still in memory. I had to sign in, and when I went to checkout is when I saw that email option!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 28, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> I think I saw that if you click thru the main AGR page, it does not give the email option. However, one time I had the Points for Shopping page still in memory. I had to sign in, and when I went to checkout is when I saw that email option!


I always shop from the Points for Shopping page. I see in my Points for Shopping profile (first tab) that my email is "Used to notify you when you've earned points via Points for Shopping." The email entered in the profile is correct, but I am still not getting notifications.  I re-saved, just in case that helps.

Do you mean, when you went to checkout and pay the vendor? Which vendor was that? I could use a little more detail.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 28, 2016)

oregon pioneer said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I think I saw that if you click thru the main AGR page, it does not give the email option. However, one time I had the Points for Shopping page still in memory. I had to sign in, and when I went to checkout is when I saw that email option!
> ...


It could be your email address. I've had a few instances, like with AGR, where emails were being sent (confirmed with AGR Insider) but I was not receiving them. I changed my email address to another one that I have and now get the emails. I just forward emails from the receiving email address to my regular email so I don't have to check the rarely used email account.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 29, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Thanks for that tip -- sometimes Centurylink blocks newsletters or automatically generated emails. They never even appear in my spam filter for me to whitelist -- instead, the generator gets the mail kicked back with a message that their email (either the ISP or the content) is not acceptable to Centurylink. I've had messages from my relatives kicked back to them by CenturyStink, and newsletters I signed up for, and they or their provider had to jump through hoops to get past the "abuse" filter. Grrr.

I did hear back from customer service this morning, and the recently missed transactions are now "pending points." Those have always eventually come through. I may try changing to a different email address before I do another transaction, just to see if that is why the acknowledgement emails are not coming.


----------

